# Samuel Gawith - Full Virginia Flake



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

Greetings fellow puffers. I come bearing sadness and disappointment.

I finally got my first tin of Full VA Flake in the mail this morning.

So great was the anticipation for this highly regarded treasure, that I immediately took out a flake to dry as soon as it arrived. I rubbed it out partially and let the flake dry out for over an hour, probably pushing an hour and a half. After that period finally ended, I folded her up and stuffed it inside my new favorite cob.

I have only had one other Gawith product before and I expected some lighting issues, which inevitably came to play. It took a few tries, but eventually I got it going.

I wish I had better things to say about this fan favorite, but the only really exceptional thing was the volume of smoke. I had high expectations for this, but for some reason it was very flat in the flavor department. i could detect a bit of the typical VA flavor, but seriously, not much at all. Clouds of smoke are always appreciated though.

I sincerely hope that maybe this baccy is just too fresh, needs a little time to age and get better. Otherwise, this is Full Virginia Let Down.

Any ideas on why Sherlock is on the tin? I think he would be let down too.


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

Pretty new to the VAs, but everything I've read says this needs a min of 6 months on it.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

As I said elsewhere, I consider FVF to be quite good ROTT, and will smoke it that way if I have to. However, as I also said elsewhere, if you're getting a huge volume of smoke, you're overpuffing for a Virginia. Slow down, or you'll never taste it.


----------



## blackadam (Jun 28, 2011)

I have nearly finished a recent tin and didn't care much for it either. Maybe production problems because my tine seemed uneven - some bowls in the begining delicious, some towards the middle seemed to have some hints of perfume (some lakeland contamination I guess), more recent bowls completely flat. My experience was all over the place. Seems ficle. If it was more readily available I would give it a try with some age.

Also, the tin note was ketchupy/vinegary like blackwoods flake (i hated that stuff  ).


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

MarkC said:


> Slow down, or you'll never taste it.


This is absolutely true. But also know that I am among the pipe smokers who does not love FVF. I think it's fine, but it's far from a favorite. I actually would rather smoke C&D's Briar Fox any day. And no, don't judge this one for yourself until you've smoked it fresh and with a year on it. There is a big difference.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

blackadam said:


> Also, the tin note was ketchupy/vinegary like blackwoods flake (i hated that stuff  ).


Seriously? I've *never* found lakeland or the kethcupy/vinergary smell (I prefer to call it worcestershire sauce ) in FVF; something is seriously messed up in the Samuel Gawith world...


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

TommyTree said:


> This is absolutely true. But also know that I am among the pipe smokers who does not love FVF. I think it's fine, but it's far from a favorite. I actually would rather smoke C&D's Briar Fox any day. And no, don't judge this one for yourself until you've smoked it fresh and with a year on it. There is a big difference.


Briar Fox is one of those tobaccos that I liked, but not enough to buy again, although I only had it at about seven months if I remember right. I almost never smoke a tobacco fresh. Can't say iFVF at the top of my list, either, though I'm sure I have it higher on my list than you. But when people start talking about ketchup in a SG blend, something is seriously wrong. Or, as I'm entitled to say as a geezer now, that's not* my* FVF!


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

MarkC said:


> But when people start talking about ketchup in a SG blend, something is seriously wrong. Or, as I'm entitled to say as a geezer now, that's not* my* FVF!


I can happily say that there was no ketchup in mine.


----------

